# Lizards > General Geckos >  Post pictures of your geckos and your gecko enclosures.

## Anonymous

Title says it all.

Geico

Geico

Geico's temporary quarantine enclosure(15 gallon)



Godzilla

Godzilla

Godzilla's enclosure(15 gallon)



 :Smile:  

-collin

----------


## Shaun J

Did you save money on car insurance?

----------


## CTReptileRescue

very cute, I like Godzilla, very nice coloration
Rusty

----------


## Schlyne

Neat.  My geckos can be seen in this thread.

http://www.ball-pythons.net/PNphpBB2...ic-t-7122.html

As for enclosure pictures.  Sorry for the weird angle.  This the custom cage I have.   Only one gecko lives in it though right now.


My other geckos live in seperately stacked rubbermaids.

----------


## BallPythonBabe448

YEAH! Its Dragon Dorado!(im boababe448)

I will have pictures in a few days, I gotta get the film developed8)

----------


## athena_knight2002

should i put a vine in my Geckos cage?

----------


## Tigergenesis

Here's Willow and his crib:

----------


## athena_knight2002

wow those are beautiful!!! what a hobbie my cribs are empty, can i ask are those real plants?

----------


## Tigergenesis

I have live pothos on the upper level and a live Calathea plant in the bottom.  Its not the best picture, but there is diagonal a plant ledge that divides the cage in an upper and lower level.

----------


## athena_knight2002

wow your making me want to run to a store and do this this is very beautiful i love your set up. I have a half moon-shape aquirium (2 of them cages) and one has python in it and the other Geckos. but they are very empty compared to yours, thank you for showing me now i can see what they like. This is awesome and how do you attach pictures here i will have to try one day.

Athena

----------


## Tigergenesis

Thank you!  You have to upload your pics to an online site (you can use the photo gallery on here or I also upload to photobucket.com).  Then you just insert the [IMG} text
Here's an old pic of my BP's setup (fake plants):
http://www.ball-pythons.net/modules/...l_DSC00036.JPG

----------


## athena_knight2002

ok i am going to go see what i can get for these aqauriums that looks so healthy for them and natural. Love your pictures, and thank-you i am so excited now lol

----------


## Anonymous

WOW.
Great pics you all!
Hey BoaBabe!
I'll be waiting for those pics!
I try to start these topics on other forums and I get a bad turnout, you guys didn't waste any time!
Post more guys!
It's amazing how great your enclosures are!
And I LOVE that Ball Python enclosure!
Keep 'em comin'!

-collin

----------


## Anonymous

Oops.
And yea!
Godzilla's colors were great!
But now, his colors have darkened.
And are only bright like that once in a while
Heh.
And I wish I savedmoney on car insurance!

-collin

----------


## athena_knight2002

reptile shop yelled at me for having humidifier in with ball python hmmm, welll i bought a gauge and the humidity was too high. it was at 90% for one day and night. I have it dropped to 87% how do you get rid of humidity or is this fine?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Anonymous



----------


## the_mechanic



----------


## BallPythonBabe448



----------


## Schlyne



----------


## Anonymous



----------


## Coyotemoon

Here's me gecko home.  

24x24x12 glass tank w/screen lid

----------


## geckoplus

Very Nice enclosurees found here! I'm building one for myself

----------


## fulner_20012001

you make my tank look plane i have a white spot gecko in a 30 gal tank with repta bark an two caves one one each side of the tank and a rock water bowl

----------


## fulner_20012001

its not the best pic but what can i say its one i had http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/.../3/Picture.jpg

----------


## northmass3

CWD with house gecko behind him

 Unfriendly Tokay Gecko

 common green frog

 CWD with house gecko again

 All of the aboves home

----------


## steveo

You keep all those guys in together??? :eek: no offense mate but its asking for trouble

----------

